# Game 40, Bucks vs 76ers, Milwaukee



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (21-18) vs. Philadelphia 76ers (17-24).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-rs8f9ba-187829801.html
Injury report : None.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

This is actually a pretty huge game for the Bucks tonight... a win would really solidify their playoff chances


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jennings vs Holiday for an all star spot tonight


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Good game from Jennings = Win, Bad game from Jennings = Loss

Will Jekyll or Hyde show up tonight?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

off to a good start


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Brandon Jennings destroyed Jrue tonight..maybe locking up an all star birth...ill believe it when i see it


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jennings destroys Jrue and Ersan with another monster game. All of sudden things for the Bucks are on the up and up.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Brandon Jennings destroyed Jrue tonight..maybe locking up an all star birth...ill believe it when i see it


Consistency will help that, and also the Bucks to win games.


----------

